# Poop everywhere



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

How often do you guys tend to play with your mice each day? And do they ever stop pooping all over you?


----------



## GitaBooks (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, rodents tend to just go where they are. However, giving them a chance to explore and play is always a lot of fun. Spreading out a towel on your lap while holding them may help during clean-up.


----------



## pumpkinmouse (Sep 27, 2015)

I play with my girls everyday, I miss a day here & there if I'm busy or sick but I try to socialize with them as much as possible. 
When my mice are familiar with me, enjoy being picked up & respond to their names is usually when I stop getting pooped on. I honestly feel like they try to hold it or leave my lap or hand & do it elsewhere. If I held them for an extensive period of time I'm sure we'd have more accidents, especially with the elderly. 
They seem to go out of their way to poop on my boyfriend though. I'm assuming because hes louder & less patient by nature, but when he holds them they'll get him 5 or 6 times in a row c:


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Mine are good. No poo poos on me thank goodness. :roll:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I would guess that if you put them back in their cage immediately when they poop on you they may learn that if they want to come out and play, they can't do that. The other thing is to reward with small treats when they don't do it.


----------

